

Smarter Related Posts Widget for Google Blogger - v2.0  - mikemore
http://www.moretechtips.net/2010/09/smarter-related-posts-widget-for-google.html

======
mikemore
A new edition of "Related Posts widget for Google Blogger" that is loaded with
pretty new features like posts thumbnails and transition effects..

